# Rillettes



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

This came up in a discussion of potted meat on another forum. I knew a classic French sort of potted meat but couldn't name it. I found the name and recipes. Posted it there and I though some here might be interested. It is a meat spread, possibly the forerunner to potted meat. 










Here are several recipes. I intend to try this in the not too distant future.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/classic-french-pork-rillettes-recipe-1375251

https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1013517-pork-rillettes

An from the book I originally found them. The Larousse Gastronomique.

https://books.google.com/books?id=Y...rousse gastronomique rillettes recipe&f=false


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I've never heard of potted meat before.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Roxygal said:


> I've never heard of potted meat before.


:surprise:

Oh you poor thing. :crying:

Also search "potted meat recipes"


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I don't think they sell this in my area. I'll pass tho, since it doesn't look very appetizing to me. Nothing personal to anyone that might like it!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Never heard of “potted” meat. Interesting. What have I missed out on my entire life?

I have lots of potted flowers.

I’m gonna look next time I shop.

Roxy, where are you? Put your state in. Maybe you’re a neighbor.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a history. I think the words are English.


http://researchingfoodhistory.blogspot.com/2010/03/potting-pots-potted-beef-to-pot-swan.html


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm in PA. I guess it's not popular, or even known for that matter, on the east coast.
Potted plants is the only potted thing I've ever heard of, too. :smile:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a shame if Underwood Deviled Ham and Armour Potted Meat aren't sold in PA. Some people can only eat soft food. But, I believe wooleybooger that there are some tasty recipes.


This sounds good, from the East Coast.


https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/salad/other-salad/appalachian-potted-meat-salad.html


https://mission-food.com/2013/10/le-bernardins-salmon-rillettes.html



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapple


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Well yeah, I heard of Underwood deviled ham and chicken and Scrapple. Maybe just never heard the term potted meat before and pretty sure I've never seen Armour potted meat. I hate Scrapple  altho the deviled ham's not bad.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> That's a shame if Underwood Deviled Ham and Armour Potted Meat aren't sold in PA. Some people can only eat soft food. But, I believe wooleybooger that there are some tasty recipes.
> 
> 
> This sounds good, from the East Coast.
> ...


Outstanding Nik, especially the salmon rillettes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Roxygal said:


> Well yeah, I heard of Underwood deviled ham and chicken and Scrapple. Maybe just never heard the term potted meat before and pretty sure I've never seen Armour potted meat. I hate Scrapple  altho the deviled ham's not bad.


You should find it around the Vienna sausage, Spam, and other such stuff if they have it. Deviled ham is pretty much the same thing I'm sure.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohh. Ok. I remember Underwood Deviled Ham. Just never heard the term “potted”


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm going to the supermarket tomorrow, so I'll check and see if I see it and post back.

btw Nik333, I don't think Scrapple falls in this category since it's a fresh food. Maybe you're thinking Spam. I actually like Spam as long as it's fried up. My mom used to make Spamburgers, fried up on a bun with mayo and tomato. :thumbup:


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

So it is there! But the cans were so teeny, if I hadn't looked hard for them, I would not have seen them. :glasses: :smile: No wonder I never noticed it before. Are the cans always so small or do they come in different sizes?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

They do come in different sizes *@Roxygal;* but only two sizes I think. 3 oz and 5.5 oz.


----------

